# Amalgam Illness? -also- LCD/CRT Illness!



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I've been thru the ringer - had all my 17 amalgams replaced 2 years ago, though still mercury-toxified. (see my heavy-metals charts & journal: http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/mymetalcharts.html)After all that, I came to realize that NOTHING helped - not the endless, endless supplements/therapies I tried - EXCEPT for the realization finally, finally, that the worst culprit all along had been my prolonged exposure to toxic LCD computer monitor. It's like a hidden allergy - and the doctors aren't warning people! For crying out loud, a woman phoned in to Dr.Ash's radio show that she & her son were BOTH suffering mysterious bleeding, and Ash didn't even alert her that it might be either her car or her monitor's not-yet-outgassed chemicals emissions, or else aSee my guestbook's computer monitor testimonialsalso, y'all are welcome to add your own!http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htm


----------



## 13693 (Oct 17, 2005)

hi mallyI also follow the andy cutler protocol. I have found it to be very helpful, yet troubelsome at times.Some questions:Have you only chelated on the days specified on your blog ? If so that isn't very much - I have had a alot of improvement - but after maybe 30 rounds of DMSA/ALA every 3 hours for 3 days on 4 days off.Also the doses you are using are very high - 100mg DMSA & ALA. Even after 30 rounds I could not tolerate that high a dose due to side-effects. I use 50mg DMSA and 60mg ALA every 3 hours.EDTA does not chelate mercury. DMSA challenge tests are not accurate.The difficulties I have had on the protocol are getting the supportive nutrition right. It took me quite a lot of trial an error as I do not attend a doctor and had to figure things out myself.Internal bleeding - that sounds serious - did you have a doctor check you out at that time.Garlic/ sulphur - do you take a lot of these - if so why ? A lot of doctors advise this for mercury detox - this is incorrect - what these do is mobilise mercury leading to redistirbution of mercury- which makes you sicker. You can check if garlic foods are a problem for you by avoiding them for a week or two and seeing if you feel any better.Sulphur foods include: garlic, onions, dairy, cruciferous vegetables, beans, and a bunch of other stuff. Also some supplments often recommended in mercury poisoning are high sulphur can in fact make you feel worse (speaking from experience!): these include - MSM, NAC, glutathione.Suggestions:Email Andy directly - explain your story and ask for his suggestions.Check out the frequent_dose_chelation and adult_metal_chelation groups on yahoo. Lots of people there are chelating and can help.A question:what is black cherry concentrate for - I'm not familiar with it


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

> quote:Have you only chelated on the days specified on your blog ? YESAlso the doses you are using are very high - 100mg DMSA & ALA. Even after 30 rounds I could not tolerate that high a dose due to side-effects. I use 50mg DMSA and 60mg ALA every 3 hours.PROBLEMS WERE PROBABLY CAUSED BY THE HIGH AMOUNT OF THE ORAL CHELATO WHICH HAD GARLIC/MALIC/ETC. IN IT.EDTA does not chelate mercury. THE REASON I WENT FOR THE ORAL CHELATO WAS CUZ I HEARD THAT EDTA CHELATES CALCIUM AS WELL. IT'S ONLY MUCH LATER THAT I FOUND OUT THAT *CALCIUM* EDTA DOES *NOT* CHELATE CALCIUM. ANDY ET.AL. ASSUMED THAT EVERYONE KNOWS CHEMISTRY - BUT I DIDN'T. SO IT WAS JUST A WASTE.DMSA challenge tests are not accurate.The difficulties I have had on the protocol are getting the supportive nutrition right. It took me quite a lot of trial an error as I do not attend a doctor and had to figure things out myself.THE SUPPORTIVE NUTRITION IS A BIG JOKE. YOU CAN JUST AS WELL CONSUME HEALTHY FOOD, AS I'VE FOUND OUT FOR MYSELF. GO WITH WHAT FEELS HEALTHY TO YOUR BODY - BECAUSE YOUR BODY KNOWS MORE THAN "EXPERTS" & HEALTH STORES. Y'KNOW EVEN PRIMAL DEFENSE (SO HIGHLY TOUTED) CAUSES ME TO WAKE UP NEXT DAY WITH VERY ACIDIC SALIVA. I DO LIKE THE "PERFECT-FOOD" THOUGH. AND YOGURT. BING CHERRIES, CELESTIAL CHERRY-BERRY TEA, FLAX OIL, MARSHMALLOW, LICORICE, LYSINE, CHARCOAL (FOR DETOX.Internal bleeding - that sounds serious - did you have a doctor check you out at that time.IF YOU'RE WILLING TO ENDURE POPUPS WHICH TRIPOD (ugh) EVENTUALLY IMPOSED ON MY SITES, YOU'LL FIND THE ANSWER TO THE ABOVE ON MY SITE:http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/Garlic/ sulphur - do you take a lot of these - if so why ? YOU'LL SEE THE ANSWER TO THIS ON ANOTHER OF MY POPUP TRIPOD SITESit includes guest testimonials)http://jelleym.tripod.com/garlic/garlic.htmlA lot of doctors advise this for mercury detox - this is incorrect - what these do is mobilise mercury leading to redistirbution of mercury- which makes you sicker. You can check if garlic foods are a problem for you by avoiding them for a week or two and seeing if you feel any better.Sulphur foods include: garlic, onions, dairy, cruciferous vegetables, beans, and a bunch of other stuff. Also some supplments often recommended in mercury poisoning are high sulphur can in fact make you feel worse (speaking from experience!): these include - MSM, NAC, glutathione.ACTUALLY, ANOTHER SUPPLEMENT THAT CAN ALSO WREAK HAVOC & INFLAME SENSITIVE PEOPLE IS VITAMIN C.Suggestions:Email Andy directly - explain your story and ask for his suggestions.THAT'S IN MY PAST - BEEN THERE DONE THAT. WHILE CERTAINLY HE'S VERY DEDICATED, AND THAT SELF-SACRIFICE IS VERY ADMIRABLE, STILL, HE ISN'T ALWAYS CORRECT ABOUT EVERYTHING. PEOPLE HAVE TO LEARN THAT EVERYONE'S DIFFERENT. LIFE IS RUSSIAN ROULETTE & PEOPLE JUST HAVE TO LEARN TO TRUST THEIR OWN INSTINCTS FIRST & FOREMOST.Check out the frequent_dose_chelation and adult_metal_chelation groups on yahoo. Lots of people there are chelating and can help.AGAIN, BEEN THERE DONE THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13693 (Oct 17, 2005)

MallyWith all due respect - according to your chelation history - you have not followed Andy's protocol (speaking specifically with regard to chelation - not supportive nutrition).Regarding EDTA - yes you are correct Andy does assume people know the chemistry - but he does clearly state not to use EDTA or sulphur products.The supportive nutrition is not a big joke. The problem is - his book lists things for people with every possible combination of problems. It is not all relevant to everyone. I've personally had my problems with this - figuring out what to do. At one point I was taking lots of stuff - but now that I know what does what - I take what I need depending on how I feel. This is for the supportive nutrition only. For the chelation I stick rigidly to the protocol - this approach works.Regarding garlic, onions. yes I agree they can cause problems. I was on high raw garlic onions previously for candida problems. THey made me jaundiced and I believe may have damaged my gut wall. The jaundice was cause by mobilisation of heavy metals I believe. The gut wall damage was due to erosion by the garlic I believe (I was taking a lot - raw).I agree Andy is not always right about everything - in particular I had a big problem with Zinc supplments even thou I was taking half his recommended dose which he could not explain. However - I beleive he is correct in his ideas relating to DMSA/ALA chelation.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I did so follow his protocol, but in addition I did the Vitamin Research Products EDTA in the hope of chelating my calcium. That was a separate issue.Furthermore, "with all due respect" your responses have actually been veering away from the main point of this post that I was attempting to warn people about:The issue of toxic computer monitors as being a primary culprit.*Did you actually take a look at the testimonials (both in the guest-survey, and the links area) WHEREIN EVEN PEOPLE WITH NO HEAVY METALS TESTIFIED ABOUT SYMPTOMS FROM VARIOUS MONITORS?That's the point!!*Of course, nobody's stopping you from believing whatever you wish. But I'd appreciate if this thread could remain on topic.Thanks!


----------



## 17210 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dear mally,I'm with you on the the (almost) "NOTHING helped" side of it. I've been flip-flopping on chelation but am basically at the point where right now I don't think it will help me.If it helped you, great. But, really, could LCD screens be that potent? I'm wondering if you search deep within do you REALLY think you got help from the chelation or are you being driven by the need to feel that you got help. I've seen people I could just tell were still sick but who were insisting something had made them almost better (a new bean sprout diet or whatever).Right now my concern is that chelation would be one more long grueling expensive haul that also wouldn't help. Though, granted, I'd stay away from mercury fillings, vaccines, etc. I just think that doing so is probably necessary but not sufficient to get us well. You're the first person I've found who seems to say they got any kind of result from chelation. (Aside, of course, from testimonials from people selling whatever.) Can you put a percentage number on how much better you think you've gotten? Could you say what makes you reasonably certain?My current plan is to wait for the work being done on ciguatoxins out in Hawaii to reach fruition, which is supposed to happen some time in the spring. (Info is written up on the National CFIDS Fortum site at http://NCF-NET.org.[/URL]) I'm not certain what ciguatoxins are, but if you have ME/CFS then your system is supposed to be self-generating them and if they're not the whole picture at least they could be a big part of what's making us sick. A 50%, even a 25%, improvement would be a humongous relief.Whle I'm waiting, I'm also trying to find access studies on cytokine blockers; cyokines are produced by the the immune system, but with ME/CFS we're supposed to be over-producing some and underproducing others. So we shouldn't take a blanket cytokine blocker, but one fitted to our specific immune profiles. That's the theory anyway. But I've seen lots of theories rise and fade. I want something that works.As to the metallic levels given on your site, are you getting those from hair tests? I've heard that hair tests are unreliable. I lot of it in a book called "The Vitamin Pushers"--can't remember the names of the two people who wrote it--but they're very down on most alt medicine, perhaps too much so, although much of what they say is difficult to argue with. Especially if you've had the "tried it to the limit and it just didn't work" experience.What makes it difficult for me to completely let go of chelation is that it holds out the promise of a real cure. (Even if the ciguatoxin deal works out, while it could be very helpful, and I'll take it please, it would still be a symptomatic treatment.) Chelation would seem to offer a cure; that by off-loading toxins the immune system would go back to normal and reach the source. From the beggining, I've suspected that a nasty virus is the main cause. But there are few if any viricides (antibiotics for viruses) in the arsenal of traditional medicine. What chelation would seem to propose is a way around that. Offloading toxins would free up the immune system which IS ABLE to get rid of viruses itself when it's working properly. The sticking point right now for me is that it sounds wonderful in theory (again), but my instincts are saying it's going to be another one of those forced marches through VitaminLand that wind up doing nothing. I really hope I'm wrong. Keep us all posted on what you're finding, please!All the best,gijoe88


----------



## 17210 (Oct 26, 2005)

NUTRITION RAGTIME:To mally, stillhere, everyone,About the NUTRITION thing.Here's my beef. Nutrition always seems to be the big exit out for all the alt med people when their methods don't work.Years ago went through a grueling nutrional plan, rotation diets, all of it, and it the end it was still ALL MY FAULT that it didn't do anything for me, because perhaps when I was ten years old I ate at McDonald's once. It still would have been ALL MY FAULT even if I only ate bean sprouts grown in distilled water for ten years. Can the the theory ever be wrong? Can the treatment method every be flawed? Never!This is what I'm wary will happen with metal chelation. I'll go through the whole grueling thing, follow the program perfectly, and when I don't feel better I'll be told I used the wrong kind of bean sprout or the water had to be distilled twice or whatever. ANYTHING but that THEY might be WRONG. Or I can only get well if I move to Alaska--that's the only place where the air and water doesn't have too many toxins. That's another easy out because who with ME/CFS can up and move to Alaska?Not trying to be cynical. But I've seen what I've seen. I'm kind of hoping that someone out there has some amazing evidence that makes metal chelation different from all the rest of the wild but empty promises of Alt.Med.World and VitamindLand. Do ya? Still in the tug-of-war battles,gijoe88







That's part of my fear vis-a-vis chelation. If it doesn't work, whoever's doing it will have ready one of those WHY IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT answers.


----------



## 13693 (Oct 17, 2005)

Mally,I'm not interested in monitors, so you can have your thread.But I must make the point. Cutler's chelation protocol - is DMSA + ALA in low doses every three hours for at least 3 days on with at least the same number of days off, for one to four years depending on how toxic you are. According to your blog - you ahve not completed even one round of this protocol. So by your own blog - you show you have not followed Cutler's protocol. You cannot say been there, done that if you haven't followed the protocol.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

gijoe, the latest I've been considering isetoxaminIV-chelationcheapest: AlexChiu Neodymium magnets(among other things)I'm not sure if Chiu stuff actually chelates.There's a ton of options out there. Hard to decide. As for the oral-chelation, I gave it a fair shot & felt ZILCH. I refused to put myself thru that ringer anymore, if I never felt the "detox reactions" that other people described. That would be machocismic. Comprende?*BESIDES:*The QXCI stated that my homeopathic link is difficult for toxic-exposure. That may be why I never feel the reactions which other people get. Because my link is so difficult. Which is why I'm thinking that the powerful Chiu magnets may help clear a path, thus creating a "link".Just speculating.P.S. I give up on keeping this post on-topic. I'll just leave it to any potential readers to decide if their monitors are their hidden culprits, and many "chatty" type proofs are there on my site, if they wish to check out both the guest testimonials, keywords, & links.


----------



## 17210 (Oct 26, 2005)

dear mally,What oral chelation did you try that left you feeling you'd gotten "zilch"--? Was it the Ian Solley method or another?Solley says that IV-chelation can be dangerous; creates chunks of metal surrounded by chelating material that are too big for small ducts in the system. Then I had another chelation doctor strenuously objecr to this. But you might want to check out Solley's e-book (can be googled) in case he's right. Though where these people get this stuff I'm not sure.Don't know what the QXCI is.Si, comprendre with the machocismic. I'm also seeking to avoid going through more "ringers."I though all this was on topic but if not, sorry. Perhaps you wanted more on LCD/CRT? That one seems like a dark horse with great odds. I mean, BOTH LCD AND CRT would have to be capable of creating the same effect--why would different technologies be involved?Makes more sense to me that metals and other more direct toxins could be the problem, but I'm finding too many contradictions in the theories and treatment methodologies. And I have the lingering sense that the chelation thing may be this year's "candidiasis" or whatever. If something really worked, wouldn't we hear a roar go up?But who knows--I'm going to try to keep watching and see whether there are any solid results popping up.All the best,gijoe88


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

You asked re: my chelation. See my metalscharts site (originally posted above), my journal is there.Take care.


----------

